# Hiding money, weapons, and ammo in back yard. (Ideas, how-to's)



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

What would be the best way to hid these in case the SHTF? Would pvc pipe work if you make sure the ends are glued on real good? 

I'm thinking maybe hiding some ammo and money underground in pvc pipe and locate them in familiar landmarks. My backyard is about 1 square mile of forrest land with hollers and small streams. Small bluffs, huge oak tree's, etc. etc. I'm even thinking of burying a small rifle just incase the Fed's take away my rifles at home. If I have to retreat to my back yard I will know where things are buried. But I don't want to dig things up and find everything is rusted and wont work.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Where I live at in a very wet and humid enviroment, I would use a double walled system using a smaller PVC (poly vinyl chloride) pipe placed centrally inside a larger pipe. You can glue a blank end cap on one end and a threaded cap on the other. Seal the threads with a heavy coat of vasolene to prevent moisture intrusion and to facilate easier opening later on. 

For long term storage, maybe use some dry ice to insert an inert gas (nitrogen) to prevent oxidation of the contents. Yes folks are storing firearms and ammunition in this method, along with other items. PVC pipe can be bought in many different diameters, which will make excellent long term (about 10 years) storage devices - if protected from UV rays and sunlight which make it brittle..


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't forget some silica gel to absorb moisture :angel:


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Get an old metal crossbox for a pickup, spray the inside and out witha decent rust inhibitor paint and put your cache goods in it and bury it after you seal it with a couple tubes of silicone rubber. Shoot you could put a good stash of food and a shelter in there along with an old rifle which personally i would toss some cosmoline back on before setting it inside, there were some old winchester's found in the early 1970's that had been buried in the sands of time for nearly 100 years that were in perfect operation after cleaning the cosmoline off them.. Also puttng in some of that silica gel packs in large quantities will help with moisture......

A friend of mine has 3 of these units buried with supplies just in case.... I dont know where, but I am invited to his place if it all breaks apart before we get back situated in an out of town place of our own again.....



William
Central Idaho..... where men are men and one senator denies he tries to pick some up for a game of "brokeback bathroom"


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

for Y2K, I buried a tote under a manure pile..figgured if someone wanted my stash they could do the "dirty" work to get it. I put the contents in a heavy grade black plastic garbage bag and sealed up the tote with duck tape..no damage to any contents nearly a year later when I dug it up..long term tho I would try the other listed methods for small/long sized things.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Just grease up the gun real good and bury it. How do you think those sks's have survived for so long. LOTS of gun grease.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

eeency weency off subject:

I have read about hiding things from easy detection. Firearms and ammo are made of metal thereby being detectable by metal detectors. Depending on what variety of SHTF (terrorists or revolution etc.) One could be hiding from various people or "agencies".

Bury items super deep and somewhere near surface keep scrap metal chunks, old nails basically anything that would justify a detector going off. If you spread "treasure" scraps all over no one would have the time to guess which place in particular is the X that marks the sweet spot. Particularly useful if you have a shop or collection of junk cars. Add some burnt oil for effect and voila, no one would want to bother.

If t the shtf for real I would imagine money would not be as useful as we hope. In katrina shtf scenario your bank is adequate. If the banking institutions hit the fan I would be most concerned about:

Guns and ammo
WELL preserved food seed, some seed for livestock needs (hay, grain)
water filtration
Fuel for ag equipment if no one would kill over it. (tractor sounds very obvious)
Antibiotics with long storage life (easy to buy swine variety of penecilin at feed store)

The best thing to store is knowledge on how to make primitive weapons, snares/traps, survival medicine, herbology, ways to preserve animals hides. Basically information on how mcguyver would survive if he were dropped in the middle of a 1800's wasteland. A fortress can only be defended for so long, the true safety is in absolute pristine wilderness where no city folk would venture or survive.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

You can get large pvc pipe, seal one end with a cap, have the other end with a pvc fitting with a screw tite fitting... I'd pack the threads with grease.

btw... if you're burying valuables, make sure to bury dozen of fake caches, like a handful of nails, or horseshoes... anything that'll trigger a metal detector.

Otherwise, one sneak thief with a metal detector could find your goodie cache!!!


----------



## Bob_W_in_NM (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes, I agree. I have some interesting things buried on my property. I also have various "stashes" of junk iron buried around the place as well. Patented post hole diggers are a good thing to have around!


Bob


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

For anyone near a fireplug...... using a posthole digger and PVC pipe is a way to go, the metal locator wont see anything but a cast iron fire hydrant and the user will usually not get to close.....

same goes for using iron pipe waterlines..... although you need to be horizontal in your layout of your pipe along those......

William
Central Idaho...... where men are men and one US senator wants the starring role in the upcoming hollywierd production of "brokeback bathroom"


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

You can bury stuff in my back yard if you want to. I will even help, and also give you 1 free tin foil hat. Let me know.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

you need to make sure there is an anti-moisture feature. We buried money one time in a well sealed pvc pipe. It molded badly.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump....

For those that feel the need to bury certain items in the ground, for a long period of time...


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Regarding molding money, I have been thinking about that since our last thread dealing with that topic. IMO, money always starts to stink if left put away for too long. Probably due to the zillions of bacteria on it from all the places it's been. Also here lately, several small bills have been left in family pants pockets and have gone through my complete wash cycle. I know this sounds silly, but they smell so much better and cleaner after a good washing! I wonder if washing the grime off money would help it not to mold if left in storage for an extended period of time???


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

ovsfarm said:


> Regarding molding money, I have been thinking about that since our last thread dealing with that topic. IMO, money always starts to stink if left put away for too long. Probably due to the zillions of bacteria on it from all the places it's been. Also here lately, several small bills have been left in family pants pockets and have gone through my complete wash cycle. I know this sounds silly, but they smell so much better and cleaner after a good washing! I wonder if washing the grime off money would help it not to mold if left in storage for an extended period of time???


I wouldn't bury paper money.... I would go with coins. JMO


----------



## ayleeann (Nov 3, 2003)

I have not tried it, but wouldn't tupperware work well for smaller items? It is waterproof, non-rusting, and would take forever to decompose.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Here's an article from Backwoodshome Magazine about how a guy who buried a Ruger Mini-14 (.223 caliber) and ammo in PVC pipe and then dug it back up 15 years later....complete with photos. Bury a Gun and Ammo for 15 Years If you do not subscribe to Backwoodshome Magazine, you're really missing a lot!

Don't be like LT. Dunbar in "Dances with Wolves"...make sure you develop a 100% fool proof way of finding the munitions when you want to dig them back up!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

ovsfarm said:


> Regarding molding money, I have been thinking about that since our last thread dealing with that topic. IMO, money always starts to stink if left put away for too long. Probably due to the zillions of bacteria on it from all the places it's been. Also here lately, several small bills have been left in family pants pockets and have gone through my complete wash cycle. I know this sounds silly, but they smell so much better and cleaner after a good washing! I wonder if washing the grime off money would help it not to mold if left in storage for an extended period of time???


Money laundering is highly illegal.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, Ed, you got me! But I am just an innocent accomplice... I had no idea what was going on... I just did the grunt work.....

Seriously though, even coinage that has been circulated is filthy. Would giving it a good bath improve it any?


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Does R.H. in Okla. still visit this website?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Does R.H. in Okla. still visit this website?


Considering the signature line of the above poster, I'd think it may answer the question.

Hi there.



Angie


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

If you've got a lot of trees, particularly evergreens or big oaks, think about going up rather than down. Same principle, but whatever you use for storage isn't going to be exposed to constant moisture or mold. And as long as you're careful, it isn't as easy to find something hidden in a tree as you'd think. Know a man here hung himself in a treetop a few years back, even though they had a pretty good idea where he'd gone they ended up having to bring in a helicopter and IR to find him.


----------

